# Anyone running the Pedders Strip II pak?



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wondering how the ride and handling were affected.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Good 2 go said:


> Just wondering how the ride and handling were affected.



I've got Hotchkins Sways and the StreetII + a few extra bushing replacements. Handles like a dream, takes a bump at speed very quick, very solid. At 140+, you don't know you're going 140+. The only problem now is I'm scared to REALLY push it in the turns  You get a false sense of invincibliity


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I would've liked the Street pak, but the offset of my rear wheels is forcing me to get the Strip II, lowers the front 1" and raises the rear 5/16". I'm also getting the Hotchkis swaybars to go with it.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

you don't have to buy a package, I am doing now my pedders. I did most all of the package but opted for the 5/16 rear springs and the 3/8 front drop.
I have headers and didn't want the front to hit the headers on a bump.
also have a harrop rear cover. I need the extra clearence because of the Holeshot Holestars rear wheels 9x15 going on the rear , with the goodyear eagle SS DOT drag radials. If you are going to the strip , the nittos won't cut it. you going to need the sidewall height to flex , thus a 15 inch rear wheel, or your not going to be able to hook at the track.
MT , bfg or goodyear drags are better. most likely the MT's are the best.
But i want to be a guinnea pig and try the new godyears out.


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

I just ordered the Strip II yesterday as my first suspension mod.


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

GTO1_OHIO said:


> I just ordered the Strip II yesterday as my first suspension mod.


Excellent MOD for our cars. You will notice a big difference in the handling of you car. I would order Drag Bags as well. Sence your getting new rear springs you might as well have them but them in then. Also make sure you get the front and rear craddle alignment done.


----------

